# Can chickens eat onions???



## Bluegrasslady (Jul 11, 2012)

I feed table scraps, dog food, egg shell, and whatever they wrangle free range. The only thing I am a little worried about is I know onions will mess a dog up so will they mess up chickens?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

My chickens won't touch onion. It just gets stepped on so I feed it to the hogs.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine won't eat onions.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine seem to be ignoring the onion scraps that get dropped in with the rest of the compost. Chickens are smarter than dogs when it comes to eating random crud, it seems.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

some do, some dont but they will flavor the eggs....so i dont


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Sort of ot - mine never have but when the dumb guineas get in the garden they always pluck the tips off any onions growing, opening them up to water and disease.


----------



## Sour Kraut Farm (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a particular chicken that loves onion, but most dont care for it. I haven't noticed it flavoring the eggs yet, I think you'd need massive amounts of it.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

One time when we first got chickens, we dumped out some scraps...not knowing there were onions in it. They eat it up but that night when I checked them in the coop....the coop smelled of onions lol I could tell a slight odor & taste to the eggs but luckily I was making a breakfast scramble that had onions in it so it all worked out.

Just dont think onion flavored eggs would do well in baked goods lol


----------



## Oswego (Dec 5, 2011)

So when I get my hens I can feed them some leftover bacon and grits and all I'll have to cook is the eggs the next time

Where are the smiley faces?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Oswego said:


> So when I get my hens I can feed them some leftover bacon and grits and all I'll have to cook is the eggs the next time
> 
> Where are the smiley faces?


 
LOL:goodjob:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Chickens can eat anything. They just might not have a taste for everything. Pigs eat anything.


----------

